# Erster selber gebauter Computer (1000 Eur)



## Exterminans (1. Juni 2012)

Hey all,

ich habe seit einigen Wochen mich darueber informiert einen neuen Computer zu kaufen. Ich haette gerne einen PC der dazu faehig ist die neuen Spiele in guter Qualitaet darzustellen. Ich habe mich auch dazu entschieden oc zu probieren 
Weiterhin hoere ich Musik, surfe im I.net und werde meine Hausis machen. 
Ich habe hier meine Teile zusammengestellt.

*My Parts:*

*I have at home:*

loudspeaker
monitor
mouse
keyboard
USB Printer
550W be quiet! System Power BQT S6 80+ BULK 

*New Parts:*

Case: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced
CPU:i5 2500K
GPU: Radeon HD 7850
RAM: 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Cooler: Noctua NH D-14
HDD: 1000GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARS 64MB 3.5"
MOBO: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3
SSD: 60GB OCZ Agility III 2.5"
DVD Brenner: Optiarc DVD-Brenner AD7930H SuperSlim SATA

Ein paar Fragen: Denkt ihr meine PSU ist gut genug fuer diesen PC?
Passt der Brenner in mein Gehaeuse?
Ich habe festgestellt dass es um die 5 HD 7850s auf Mindfactory gibt. Welche wuerdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Habt Ihr andere Verbesserungen die ich machen koennte (vieleicht kann ich bisschen weniger Geld ausgeben)?
Wegen dem zusammenbauen. Habe ich alle Kabel oder muss ich mir da noch was besorgen?

Ich hoffe ihr koennt mein Deutsch verstehen, bin gerade in der USA. Es faellt mir ziemlich schwer Deutsch zu sprechen.

Danke schon im vorraus fuer eure Hilfe...


----------



## fabilus (1. Juni 2012)

würde bei der SSD eine mit 120GB nehmen kostet auch nur 30euro mehr


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

Exterminans schrieb:


> *New Parts:*
> 
> Case: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced
> CPU:i5 2500K
> ...


 mehr als ein 2500k bringt bei Spielen nicht, insofern ist es derzeit die perfekte CPU für einen GamerPC - evlt kan man auch den neueren i5-3570k nehmen, der etwas teurer, einen Tick schneller und stromsparender ist, wobei das auch nur 5-10W sind. Und eine AMD 7850 passt da auch sehr gut, auch die schnellste aktuelle Grafikkarte wäre nicht "zu schnell" für einen i5-2500k



> Passt der Brenner in mein Gehaeuse?


 nein, so ein Brenner ist für Laptops gedacht. Da müsstest Du Dir selber eine Halterung und eine Frontblende basteln, wenn Du UNBEDINGT einen schmalen Brenner willst. "Normale" Brenner in 5 1/4 Zoll kosten auch nur 20€ - geht es Dir jetzt ums Aussehen, oder wusstest Du das nur nicht?




> Ich habe festgestellt dass es um die 5 HD 7850s auf Mindfactory gibt. Welche wuerdet ihr mir empfehlen?


 die von Sapphire sollen sehr leise sein, da kannst Du für knapp 220€ auch die Variante 7850 OC nehmen, die ebenfalls sehr leise ist für die Leistung und an eine Nvidia GTX 570 rankommt. Von Club3D gibt es bei mindfactory eine für nur 190€, aber mit "nur" 1GB RAM - die anderen haben 2GB. Also, ich würd da lieber doch eine mit 2GB nehmen.



> Habt Ihr andere Verbesserungen die ich machen koennte (vieleicht kann ich bisschen weniger Geld ausgeben)?


 der CPU-Kühler ist natürlich ein Monster - meiner Meinung nach würdest Du mit einem Scythe Mugen oder Alpenföhn Brocken ebenfalls sehr gut übertakten können und deutlich weniger ausgeben müssen - bei den Intel Sockel1155 ist die Tempertuar meines Wissens auch gar nicht DAS Problem beim Übertakten, und selbst wenn: dann kommst Du halt nochmal 5% höher mit einem Super-Kühler, was aber dann effektiv keine 5% mehr Leistung bringt, und wegen nur vielleicht 2% mehr Leistung dann einen solchen Riesenkühler verbauen? Weiß nicht, ob das wirklich nötig ist, außer man ist auf jedes Fitzel an Leistung stolz  

Festplatte: nimm keine Green! Die sind für Stromsparen konzipiert und nicht für Speed - nimm eine "Blue"

RAM: wenn es Dir optisch zusagt, dann nimm es - ansonsten kannst Du auch preiswerteren RAM mit DDR3-1600 und 1,5 Volt nehmen, es bringt nichts, "teureren" RAM zu kaufen.

Board: das ist okay, es gäbe aber auch gute Boards mit dem Chipsatz für um die 90-100€. Hast Du da bestimmte Wünsche, die es haben MUSS wie ZB Onboard-USB3.0 usw. ? 

SSD: ich weiß nicht, wie gut oder schlecht die OCZ AGility ist, aber 60GB reicht KNAPP für Windows und alle normalen Tools und Anwendungen aus - Du musst nur aufpassen, dass nicht zu viele und zu große Spielstanddateien ebenfalls auf c: gespeichert werden, und Spiele kommen ja sowieso nicht mit auf die SSD. Wenn Du eine SSD mit 120-128GB nimmst, dann hast Du weniger "Sorgen" wegen Spielständen und den "eigene Dateien" und kannst sogar das ein oder andere Spiel auf die SSD installieren.




> Wegen dem zusammenbauen. Habe ich alle Kabel oder muss ich mir da noch was besorgen?


 an sich sollte alles dabei sein, bei einem Mainboard zB sind auch idR 2 Sata-Kabel dabei - vlt informier dich da mal, viele dabei sein - nicht, dass es dann doch eines zu wenig ist, weil Du ja 3 Laufwerke hast (SSD, Festplatte und Brenner).

Ansonsten brauchst Du keine Kabel, da sollte Dein Netzteil genügend Stecker verfügbar hat - es ist ein aktuelleres Netzteil, das auich 2x einen PCIe 6Pin-Stecker für die Grafikkarte hat (und bei den Graifkkarten von Sapphire wären zur Not auch Dapter dabei)


----------



## Exterminans (1. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, so ein Brenner ist für Laptops gedacht. Da müsstest Du Dir selber eine Halterung und eine Frontblende basteln, wenn Du UNBEDINGT einen schmalen Brenner willst. "Normale" Brenner in 5 1/4 Zoll kosten auch nur 20€ - geht es Dir jetzt ums Aussehen, oder wusstest Du das nur nicht?



Nee ich wusste das nicht, konnte es nirgendwo finden habe ich mir aber schon fast gedacht. 
ok da mein Gehaeuse schwarz ist will ein schwarzes LW was denkt ihr von 

LiteOn DVD-Brenner iHAS524




Herbboy schrieb:


> die von Sapphire sollen sehr leise sein, da kannst Du für knapp 220€ auch die Variante 7850 OC nehmen, die ebenfalls sehr leise ist für die Leistung und an eine Nvidia GTX 570 rankommt. Von Club3D gibt es bei mindfactory eine für nur 190€, aber mit "nur" 1GB RAM - die anderen haben 2GB. Also, ich würd da lieber doch eine mit 2GB nehmen.




2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  ok ich denke dann ich nehme die oder koennte ich die nicht oced Version nehmen und dann die GPU selber ocing? 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16




Herbboy schrieb:


> Festplatte: nimm keine Green! Die sind für Stromsparen konzipiert und nicht für Speed - nimm eine "Blue"



1000GB Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EALX 32MB   das war die einzige blaue die ich auf Mindfactory mit 1 TB finden konnte




Herbboy schrieb:


> RAM: wenn es Dir optisch zusagt, dann nimm es - ansonsten kannst Du auch preiswerteren RAM mit DDR3-1600 und 1,5 Volt nehmen, es bringt nichts, "teureren" RAM zu kaufen.



8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit




Herbboy schrieb:


> SSD: ich weiß nicht, wie gut oder schlecht die OCZ AGility ist, aber 60GB reicht KNAPP für Windows und alle normalen Tools und Anwendungen aus - Du musst nur aufpassen, dass nicht zu viele und zu große Spielstanddateien ebenfalls auf c: gespeichert werden, und Spiele kommen ja sowieso nicht mit auf die SSD. Wenn Du eine SSD mit 120-128GB nimmst, dann hast Du weniger "Sorgen" wegen Spielständen und den "eigene Dateien" und kannst sogar das ein oder andere Spiel auf die SSD installieren.



Jop 60 GB ist nicht die groesste SSD. Aber wenn ihr mir zustuemmt, dass ich mein Betriebsystem, und alle anderen Tools und Anwendungen drauf bekomme, dann werde ich diese nehmen. Ich vermute mal das die Preise fuer SSD in den naechsten Monaten, drastisch fallen werden...




Herbboy schrieb:


> Board: das ist okay, es gäbe aber auch gute Boards mit dem Chipsatz für um die 90-100€. Hast Du da bestimmte Wünsche, die es haben MUSS wie ZB Onboard-USB3.0 usw. ?



ASRock Z77Pro4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail


I will check for cooler later!

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

Du kannst statt der WD Blue auch diese Samsung nehmen: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s  oder Seagate 1000GB Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM005 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s 


Wegen der Grafikkarte: du kannst auch eine nicht OC-Version nehmen, da sparst Du dann halt ein paar Euro. Egal ob du den Prozessor am Ende übertaktest oder nicht.

Ansonsten sieht alles okay aus


----------



## Exterminans (1. Juni 2012)

ok danke 

werde etz erstmal auf Prom gehen
Schul Tanz 
also bis spaeter!


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. Juni 2012)

Exterminans schrieb:


> LiteOn DVD-Brenner iHAS524


Gute Wahl. Wenn du kein LabelTag brauchst, gibt es noch preiswertere Brenner:
LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk - Hardware, Notebooks & Software



> 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  ok ich denke dann ich nehme die oder koennte ich die nicht oced Version nehmen und dann die GPU selber ocing? 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


Wenn du selbst noch übertakten willst, dann kannst du auch die normale Version nehmen. Laut den Erfahrungsberichten anderer User kann man die meisten HD 7850 mit 1000-1050 MHz Chiptakt ohne Spannungserhöhung betreiben.



> Jop 60 GB ist nicht die groesste SSD. Aber wenn ihr mir zustuemmt, dass ich mein Betriebsystem, und alle anderen Tools und Anwendungen drauf bekomme, dann werde ich diese nehmen. Ich vermute mal das die Preise fuer SSD in den naechsten Monaten, drastisch fallen werden...


Wenn du keine besonders großen Programme hast, sollte das passen. Auf 128 GB hätte dann z.B. noch das ein oder andere Spiel (für verkürzte Ladezeiten) Platz.
Die OCZ Agility ist aber keine besonders gute SSD. Ich würde dir eine dieser beiden empfehlen:
64GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle
64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


----------



## Exterminans (1. Juni 2012)

Wegen der Grafikkarte.
Wenn ich eine nich uebertaktete nehme kann ich nicht sleber spaeter uebertakten?


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. Juni 2012)

Exterminans schrieb:


> Wegen der Grafikkarte.
> Wenn ich eine nich uebertaktete nehme kann ich nicht sleber spaeter uebertakten?


Doch, kannst du. Vom Hersteller übertaktete Karten lohnen sich nur für Leute, die nicht selbst Hand anlegen wollen.  (oder wegen des besseren Kühlers, aber bei Sapphire sind hier beide Varianten baugleich)


----------



## Exterminans (3. Juni 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wenn du keine besonders großen Programme hast, sollte das passen. Auf 128 GB hätte dann z.B. noch das ein oder andere Spiel (für verkürzte Ladezeiten) Platz.
> Die OCZ Agility ist aber keine besonders gute SSD. Ich würde dir eine dieser beiden empfehlen:
> 64GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle
> 64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


 
Hey,

kann ich frgaen was du gegen die OCZ hast?
Ich habe nur gutes gelesen?
Ten 60 GB SandForce-Based Boot Drives, Rounded-Up : The Great 60 GB SandForce SSD Round-Up


----------



## Exterminans (3. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst statt der WD Blue auch diese Samsung nehmen: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s  oder Seagate 1000GB Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM005 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s


 


Danke 
ok wegen der Festplatte die Cavier blue braucht einen SATA 6Gb/s die anderen 2 die du Vorgeschlagen hast haben einen 3Gb/s Anschluss. Macht der 6Gb/s Anschluss die Karte sehr viel schneller? oder ist dass eig. egal


----------



## Exterminans (3. Juni 2012)

ich denke ich plane diesen Kuehler zu nehmen Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B SCMG-3100 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
ist der gut genug? Oder sollte ich den anderen nehmen mit 2 Fans?


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Juni 2012)

Exterminans schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kann ich frgaen was du gegen die OCZ hast?
> Ich habe nur gutes gelesen?
> Ten 60 GB SandForce-Based Boot Drives, Rounded-Up : The Great 60 GB SandForce SSD Round-Up


OCZ hat einen schlechten Ruf wegen hoher Ausfallraten. Es kann natürlich sein, dass die SSDs von OCZ mittlerweile besser geworden sind. Ich würde das Risiko aber nicht eingehen, wenn eines der von mir genannten bewährten Modelle nur 8-10€ mehr kostet. 



Exterminans schrieb:


> Danke
> ok wegen der Festplatte die Cavier blue braucht einen SATA 6Gb/s die anderen 2 die du Vorgeschlagen hast haben einen 3Gb/s Anschluss. Macht der 6Gb/s Anschluss die Karte sehr viel schneller? oder ist dass eig. egal


Festplatten nutzen nicht einmal die volle Bandbreite von SATA 3Gbit/s aus. Daher ist es vollkommen egal, ob eine Festplatte an SATA 3Gbit/s oder 6Gbit/s angeschlossen wird.



Exterminans schrieb:


> ich denke ich plane diesen Kuehler zu nehmen Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B SCMG-3100 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> ist der gut genug? Oder sollte ich den anderen nehmen mit 2 Fans?


Der Mugen ist gut und reicht für den Alltagsgebrauch alles außer Extrem-OC locker aus.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2012)

Der Mugen ist sogar schon eher was für Leute, die übertakten wollen. "Gut genug" ist natürlich sogar der bei der CPU mitgelieferte Kühler, denn sonst würde Intel ja selber dafür sorgen, dass die CPUs kaputtgehen


----------



## Exterminans (6. Juni 2012)

hi,

Sorry im Moment habe ich nicht so viel Zeit mich zu informieren, daher komme ich nicht so vorran... 
Ich werde wegen der SSD denke morgen entscheinden, und ich werde die Samsung HDD nehmen.
Wenn ich die 7850 spaeter mal uebertakten werde ist das schwer? Kann ich da viel falsch machen??


Thanks guys!


----------



## Exterminans (6. Juni 2012)

And I think I will go with the Samsung SSD!



So here my complete built:

*My Parts:*

*I have at home:*

loudspeaker
monitor
mouse
keyboard
USB Printer
550W be quiet! System Power BQT S6 80+ BULK 

*New Parts:*
Case: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced 87.50 Eur
CPU:i5 2500K 196,00 Eur
GPU:2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail) 210,00 Eur
RAM:8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks 46,50 Eur
Cooler: Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B SCMG-3100 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von 33,50 Eur
HDD: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s 76,00 Eur
MOBO: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 124,00 Eur
SSD: 64GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle 63,50 Eur
DVD: LiteOn DVD-Brenner iHAS524 SATA Schwarz Retail - Hardware, Notebooks 21,00 Eur

*858,00 Eur*

so habe es doch noch hinbekommen 
also seit Ihr damit zufrieden ? 
Wenn ja kanns ans bestellen gehen und dann zusammen bauen!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus, musst nur schauen, ob beim Gehäuse auch Adapter-Rahmen dabei sind für die SSD, denn SSDs sind kleiner als Festplatten. Zur Not könnte man die SSD aber auch einfach auf den Gehäuseboxen legen und irgendwie anders fixieren.

Ansonsten kann man sich auch einen Adapterrahmen mitbestellen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Juni 2012)

Exterminans schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 7850 spaeter mal uebertakten werde ist das schwer? Kann ich da viel falsch machen??


So lange du nichts an der Spannung veränderst und darauf achtest, dass die Temperatur der Karte unter 90°C (~200°F) bleibt, kann nicht viel passieren. Du musst einfach im Overdrive-Menü im Treiber die Regler für Chip- und Speichertakt erhöhen und dann testen, ob die Karte mit den neuen Taktraten stabil läuft (am besten ein paar Stunden lang ein grafisch anspruchsvolles Spiel spielen). Für den Anfang würde ich bei einer HD 7850 1000 MHz Chiptakt und 1300 MHz Speichertakt vorschlagen. Wenn das gut funktioniert, kannst du probieren, jeweils nochmal 50 MHz höher zu gehen. Wenn nicht, dann musst du wieder ein Stück heruntertakten. Wie weit du genau kommst, ist ein wenig Glückssache. Jede Karte ist anders. Meistens braucht man auch etwas Zeit, bis man das Limit der Karte genau ausgelotet hat, aber die 7850 ist erstaunlich gut übertaktbar.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, musst nur schauen, ob beim Gehäuse auch Adapter-Rahmen dabei sind für die SSD, denn SSDs sind kleiner als Festplatten. Zur Not könnte man die SSD aber auch einfach auf den Gehäuseboxen legen und irgendwie anders fixieren.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man sich auch einen Adapterrahmen mitbestellen.



Ich hab mal recherchiert:


> Für Freunde von SSD Laufwerken legt Cooler Master dem CM 690 II Advanced einen Adapterrahmen von 3,5 auf 2,5 Zoll bei.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Dann sind die Rahmenbedingungen ja erfüllt.


----------



## Exterminans (7. Juni 2012)

OCZ Accessories Solid State Drive 3.5" ACSSDBRKT2 Adaptor Bracket 2
waere der Rahmen sogar OK? Ich denke mir nur ich muss doch keine 20 Eur extra ausgeben nur um einen Rahmen mit dabei zu haben...
Ich denke ich nehme sogar 128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC Toggle

Danke fuer all eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Exterminans (7. Juni 2012)

Ok ich habe meine Seite nich reloaded, und ich weiss nicht wie ich meinen Beitrah loeschen kann, daher ist der Beitrag oben drueber dort  lol
ok danke TrinityBlade and Herbboy fuer eure Hilfe! Phne euch haette ich 100 Eur mehr ausgegeb und weniger Leistung gehabt !!

Ich hbae mich dazu entschieden sogar die 128 GB SSD zu nehmen! 

Danke fuer alles etz gehts ans bestellen und dann zusammen bauen....


----------



## Exterminans (9. Juni 2012)

noch eine Frage
da meine GPU noch bis zum 11 watren muss bis sie bei mindfactory ankommt, und die GPU haette eig. schon heute ankommen sollen habe ich darueber nach gedacht vielleicht die 2048MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, zu nehmen wenn sie am 11 ankommt. 
habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Gigabyte?

Danke fuer eure Hilfe


----------



## TrinityBlade (9. Juni 2012)

Gigabyte produziert auch gute Grafikkarten. Die Gigabyte HD 7850 OC hat aber ein kleines Problem: Die Lüfter sind zu aggressiv eingestellt. Das führt dazu, dass die Karte selbst unter Vollast weniger als 60°C (140°F) warm wird, aber auch ziemlich laut wird. Wenn man möchte, kann man mit Tools wie dem MSI Afterburner die Lüftersteuerung manuell anpassen und das Problem beheben.


----------

